# Ski Vail Week 52



## SunandFun83 (Dec 1, 2014)

Looking for any size unit for at least Dec 26 - Dec 29 in Vail. A studio with a single bed and a pullout couch will do.  Father and son on a ski bum trip.

Please let me know if you have accomodations in Vail.  Will consider a location in Beaver Creek.


----------

